# Trains at night



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Found this on The Weather Channel

https://weather.com/travel/news/trains-illuminated-night-photos-20140411


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

some nice pics there.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wiliam Gill does really nice work. We live in the same town and I usually see him at the local train shows around December. He puts a lot of planning and work in his setups. A lot of strobes are way up in the trees! Necessitating him to climb the trees to position them.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Great night photos.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Very cool photos! I bet that is quite the surprise for the train crew when all those strobes go off as they’re driving through the night darkness.

Mark


----------

